# Saunders-roe facility Beaumaris Anglesey



## jindivik (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all
here are a few images of the Saunders-roe flying boat factory on the Menai straits,which was used for modication/repair/overhaul of Catalina and Walrus flying boats ,during WW2


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks promising -similar to the old WW1 Airship Hangers at Cardington. Did you get any piccies inside? Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2010)

Never realised it was there or I would have tried to visit when I went up there. No close up shot's does some one own it


----------



## jindivik (Jan 10, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Never realised it was there or I would have tried to visit when I went up there. No close up shot's does some one own it



Hi there
it was used for storage,but now looks deserted,high fences by main gate but there is a small field down by the mooring point,which looks good to get very very close if you what i mean!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the look of that...looks interesting.


----------



## bobblehead (Jan 10, 2010)

*North wales explores*

Jindivik - looks like you are getting around all the North Wales Military stuff - v.nice

Also worth checking out the AA camp at llandudno and the other airfields on Angelsey etc 

Keep up the good work


----------

